
Show HN: Delightfully animated, bite-sized knowledge - shapingelements
http://www.brainfoodapp.co
======
devonb
Downloaded and watched their beta lessons. The animations are beautiful! Feels
like Kurzgesagt in an app. Fun way to learn new things. Excited for new
lessons to be released.

------
fefedede_88
Thank you for this super cool and teaching tool! I work in knowledge and
educational organizations and this is one great example of gamifying learning
:)

------
philest
Whoa, beautifully animated. Props to the creative team.

------
parkaboy
Interesting idea -- what's the story behind it and who is the target demo? Is
it for adults looking to kill some time here and there?

------
fmuci
Downloaded their beta. Pretty cool and unique way of learning. Looking forward
to more lessons.

------
kathyqueenly
this is pretty cool-the illustrations are really nice. i think the timing is
ripe for educational startups given the state of the pandemic, schools not
opening up anytime soon, and a shift towards how we think about education
going forward

------
leado_ak
Such a wonderful way of learning! Love it!

------
Brepo619
Love the animations, signing up for sure

------
O_H_E
IOS only (for now?)

~~~
earth2mars
Seriously.. I filled all of it..only to realize it is only iOS. Why?!!!

~~~
shapingelements
Ahh, Android will be available next week! Sorry earth2mars!

~~~
O_H_E
Great! Thanks for replying and consideration.

------
hsiaosquad54
beautifully designed product!

